# Woods M4 Billy Goat 4' rotary cutter with leaking gear box.



## Tom 10 (Apr 23, 2018)

I read you could just fill it with grease each time you use it. Anyone here ever do that? If so what were the results? Thanks tom


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You can fill and run if the leak is very slow so you do not run the top bearings dry. But the seals are inexpensive, a lot less than the gearbox oil.


----------



## Tom 10 (Apr 23, 2018)

How hard is it to replace the seals? I can't find any listing for that model to find parts.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The seals are standard oil seals. Disassemble and carefully drive or pull the old ones and take them to a bearing supply house, and they will be able to cross reference the numbers off the steel ring to new production seals.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> The seals are standard oil seals. Disassemble and carefully drive or pull the old ones and take them to a bearing supply house, and they will be able to cross reference the numbers off the steel ring to new production seals.


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tom, welcome to the tractor forum.

I had a Woods mower that had a noisy gear box and a leaking output shaft seal. Replaced the shaft seal and it was leaking again in less than one year. Based upon advice from an old farmer friend, I pumped one cartridge of grease into the gearbox every time I used it and it worked fine. I did this for 6-8 years. It was still working when I took it to the scrap yard.


----------



## Tom 10 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the information. How difficult is the tear down to get to the seals. I only have a modest amount of experience at such things and a somewhat limited number of tools. Any ideas as to where I might get some general instructions? Thanks, Tom


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tom,
First thing you must tell us is where it is leaking. Mine was leaking under the deck around the gearbox output shaft. To get to this seal, you have to pull the blades and the blade carrier that attaches to the gearbox output shaft. This can be a real challenge with rust buildup. You may need heat.


----------



## Tom 10 (Apr 23, 2018)

Six, it's leaking under the deck. I'm not sure exactly where, but I could see nothing leaking until I moved it and there was quite a puddle underneath. I'm guessing its the vertical shaft and not the horizontal. I guess I would need to tip it on its side and chain it to a tree to get at the bottom? I did take the top off of the gear box and everything looked ok, no chipped teeth etc. We are getting rain today so I'll have to wait for drier weather to get started. I appreciate the help and L'll be getting back to you I'm sure.


----------



## Tom 10 (Apr 23, 2018)

Tried to remove the bolt from the shaft today no luck. Someone has welded the washer under the bolt to the spindle. It appears to be an original washer by the paint color on it. The washer is off center in relation to the bolt. Any thoughts about the welded washer?


----------



## Tom 10 (Apr 23, 2018)

Also any idea as to if it is a right or left hand thread ? Had about a 6' cheater on the breaker bar and nothing movrd.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try it the other way. It is probably rusted in place. I tried breaking a bolt loose on my neighbor's mower with a 6' cheater. Couldn't break it. Had to get a welding guy to apply heat.


----------



## Tom 10 (Apr 23, 2018)

I had tried both ways. Gave up and filled it with grease. Time will tell. Thanks for the replie. Tom


----------

